# getting a black nose



## roastedspleen (May 11, 2011)

hey i made a deposit on a black nosed tegu, and i was wondering if anyone has a picture of one so i know what it will look like


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 11, 2011)

[attachment=2485] <<<This is my female Black nose.... congts on your new one enjoy


----------



## reptastic (May 11, 2011)

sure, this was my female black nose nero, just so you know they arent hatched with the black nose, they will like any other tegu til they get around 1.5-2'


----------



## roastedspleen (May 12, 2011)

thanks i cant wait now, im not going to hibernate mine so he/she grows bigger faster.


----------



## james.w (May 12, 2011)

You can't stop them from hibernating.


----------



## roastedspleen (May 12, 2011)

you cant? i thought i saw something that said you dont need to unless you want to breed them


----------



## reptastic (May 12, 2011)

A lot of people say that but in reality you Cant stop a tegu from hibernating, and the same vice versa if they Dont want to they will not, which was what happened in the case of my first tegu(the one pictured) would you believe she was only like 10 mos. In that pic, trying to force them to stay awake will only stress the tegu out and cause complications


----------



## roastedspleen (May 12, 2011)

thanks for telling me


----------



## james.w (May 12, 2011)

I think the connection between breeding and hibernation is that if you want to breed then your tegu needs to hibernate. Meaning if they don't go down you need to intice them to by cooling them and reducing the amount of time you have lights on. 

Now I'm not 100% sure about this, but thought I read this somewhere.


----------



## reptastic (May 12, 2011)

I have heard of a few people who have actually bred their tegus w/o hibernation them, in fact davesdragon a member on here has done just that with his blues, Im not sure if it was just something with my tegu but i reduced the lights and kept her cool however she just would not go down so eventually i just gave in and changed her lighting schedule bk to 12/12 from 8/16


----------



## roastedspleen (May 12, 2011)

i read you can either encourage or discourage hibernation meaning you keep everything the same or change temps and lights to encourage


----------



## james.w (May 12, 2011)

Well there ya go. Hibernation is not necesarry but IMO you can't stop them from hibernating safely.


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 12, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> i read you can either encourage or discourage hibernation meaning you keep everything the same or change temps and lights to encourage



I ounce thought like that too,until i really started to read about tegu's,Look at hibernation as more of a natural thing to them (instinct) temps and season play a big role but it mostly instinct you can say. Ounce they get there minds set on it,theres no chaining it,you can keep the temps as hot as you like,you might just starve your tegu to death in his hibernation .

Look at this way, a import tegu from Argentina to over here, will hibernate in the summer even when its hot,thats because where it came from things are cooling down and its time for hibernation over there,but things are really hot over here and U.S captive breds are out and about really active. We'll you get the point right?


----------



## roastedspleen (May 12, 2011)

so it choses whether it wants to or not?


----------



## reptastic (May 12, 2011)

Pretty much to sum it up yes, imo its healthier to allow them to hibernate besides thats money you can save rather than having a huge tegu in a year


----------

